# Wireless Audio Transmitter/Receiver For Subwoofer



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Wondering if anyone can recommend a relatively inexpensive wireless audio transmitter/receiver kit with analog RCA connections. My intention would be to use it between a standard subwoofer and receiver (or soundbar with sub out). Something like these:

http://www.klipsch.com/wa2-wireless-subwoofer-kit

http://velodyne.com/product-accessories/wiconnect-system-1/wiconnect-system.html

but preferably under about $40 (including transmitter and receiver) with good reliability ratings (no interference, signal loss, etc). Am I asking too much? :dontknow:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Peter Loeser said:


> Wondering if anyone can recommend a relatively inexpensive wireless audio transmitter/receiver kit with analog RCA connections. My intention would be to use it between a standard subwoofer and receiver (or soundbar with sub out). Something like these:
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/wa2-wireless-subwoofer-kit
> 
> ...


Probably. Try AudioEngine or RocketFish. I've use the AE and it works well.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Rocketfish gets good reviews, as long as your receiver can deal with the audio delay.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketf...-Kit/6965266.p?id=1218817520479&skuId=6965266


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. The rocketfish looks promising and comes in at a pretty decent price.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I would also recommend Rockfish - they do work well. Make sure you keep all your packaging and receipts. They won't work well if there happens to be a lot of electrical interference around your house. One of my brothers lives in San Diego and we ran into this problem with every brand of AV transmitter (made me wonder if it was safe to live in that house...).


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

cavchameleon said:


> I would also recommend Rockfish - they do work well. Make sure you keep all your packaging and receipts.


Thanks for the feedback. Good advice. Whatever I choose, I'll keep the receipt and try to test it out within the return period.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I finally (after a year?) got around to picking up the Rocketfish kit. Found it on sale for $49 at Best Buy. I thought I'd post a few impressions.

Sound quality is great so far, no complaints there. I have not detected any noticeable delay. Once the transmitter and receiver are paired, they seem to maintain a good stable connection as far as I can tell (no cutting in and out during playback).

One thing I will note is that furniture or other objects between the two units can definitely affect the range. I initially had the transmitter in a cabinet with the AVR/Blu-ray player/Apple TV and the receiver on the floor behind the sub, which is next to the couch (with the couch being partially between the two units). The distance between is about 16ft or so, and they had trouble staying paired with the initial setup. I have since elevated the receiver to be above the level of the sub and couch so that the only physical obstruction between it and the transmitter is the cabinet door. It is working well in this configuration and both units are still concealed, so I am happy.

Worth the $50 I spent IMO. Thanks again to those of you who made suggestions.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Peter, can you hear any difference in quality over going hardwired? Ive heard that many wireless options dont go as deep (below 15Hz) as a wired connection.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Frequencies below 15Hz aren't really part of my requirements for this space. It is being used in our living room where our viewing/listening is more casual than in the HT. The sub I'm using with it does not really have usable output that low anyway. All of that to say I have not tested it in that range and probably won't. I can check to see if the bandwidth of the wireless signal is listed anywhere in the specs. If I think of it, I'll try to test it out with the Chane subs I'm getting ready to review. I can do measurements to compare wired to wireless.


----------

